# Big News for Australians - Launch of the Mark VI Eveready Dolphin



## lctorana (May 15, 2008)

You may have noticed Dolphin Mark V's being sold off cheap in your local supermarket, hardware store or Bunnings over the last year or so.

The reason has just become apparent - the Dolphin Mark VI has been launched.

Recognition of the Mark 6 is a squarer body, somewhat reminiscent of the Mark IV, and a black bezel. Otherwise, it's a restyle of the Mark V. Electrically, the big news is the change from a KPR113 to a "30% brigher Xenon" bulb, which I trust means 30% brighter than the KPR113.

The recently released "Dolphin Mini" (2D) and "Dolphin Micro" (2AA) have also acquired Xenon bulbs. An interesting feature of all these bulbs is their shape - they have the standard PR-style glass envelope, rather than the tubular style of the Magstar Xenon or the Pelican 3854L. They physically resemble the Magstar Krypton in shape.

I look forward to these bulbs being released separately; I would love to try them out against the LMSA401 and the SKPR823, the latter being the current OEM 4.8V titleholder.

_(For the benefit of overseas readers, the Eveready Dolphin is a 4F lantern that is still Australia's best selling torch - by a big margin. And has been for longer than most of you have been alive. Its selling features are durability (it bounces if you drop it) , waterproof (it actually floats!), and a nice big 4" reflector.)_

It's years since I've seen a torch advertised on TV, so for your enjoyment, here is the original, 45-second launch TV commercial:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuAmV1Tf0OA
A lot of fun, and demonstrates all the selling points nicely. They must have had a ball making it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Glen C (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting this LC, I have seen the commercial but didn't notice the differences. As you say, this has been Aus best seller by a country mile for a long time. I wonder if it was designed here? I know the first two or three versions were, the designers were always proud to redesign an icon. There is also one at the The Powerhouse Museum in Sydney.


----------



## lctorana (May 15, 2008)

Glen C said:


> I wonder if it was designed here?


 
I don't know, but this article tends to suggest so:
http://www.insideretailing.com.au/Default.aspx?tabid=53&articleType=ArticleView&articleId=2078

Here is a widescreen 16:9 version of the ad:
http://www.duncans.tv/2008/dolphin-torch-in-toughness-test


I mentioned that "_It's years since I've seen a torch advertised on TV_" - the last time was probably also for a Dolphin - 20 years ago.

This ad from 1987 features the familiar Mark 2, and well, a dolphin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un3Mb1QR1Xc


----------



## cernobila (May 15, 2008)

lctorana said:


> Electrically, the big news is the change from a KPR113 to a "30% brigher Xenon" bulb, which I trust means 30% brighter than the KPR113.
> 
> The recently released "Dolphin Mini" (2D) and "Dolphin Micro" (2AA) have also acquired Xenon bulbs. An interesting feature of all these bulbs is their shape - they have the standard PR-style glass envelope, rather than the tubular style of the Magstar Xenon or the Pelican 3854L. They physically resemble the Magstar Krypton in shape.
> 
> I look forward to these bulbs being released separately; I would love to try them out against the LMSA401 and the SPKR823, the latter being the current OEM 4.8V titleholder.



I know nothing about these bulbs, can you give some examples of where they could be used? I have a couple of 2x C and D Maglites with 2x Li-ion cells in each....could any of the above bulbs be used in these lights?


----------



## lctorana (May 15, 2008)

No. They are only 2.4 & 4.8V - so won't reach to 7.4V

But The Dolphin Rechargeable runs on a 6V,10W PR-based halogen bulb - the Philips HPR71.

That bulb is a match for the Pelican 3854L (the "RoP low") for voltages up to its flashpoint (see LL's test results) and if you have a lot of resistance in your light, will actually outperform it. Over 300 bulb lumens are achievable in your setup, by my calculations, and if you can believe manufacturer data, over 400!


----------



## lctorana (May 15, 2008)

No - these are 2.4 and 4.8V bulbs only. And being Xenon, I'm not expecting them to tolerate too much overdrive.

But our Dolphin *Rechargeable* runs on a 6V, 10W *halogen* bulb, the *Philips HPR71*, which is a match for the Pelican 3854L (the "RoP low") at voltages up to its flashpoint, and if your torch has much circuit resistance, can actually outperform it. See LL's destructive test results - I put my HPR71 money where my mouth is.

In your setup, you can achieve over 300 bulb lumens, and if you can believe manufacturer's claims, over 400!


----------



## Glen C (May 15, 2008)

LC, I think you must be the master of pushing that globe, will look forward to seeing your results. In Sydney we had the Mag truck ads about 5 yrs or so ago and recently Mag ads telling about their new Luxeons.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 16, 2008)

The HPR71 is an impressive upgrade for the 7.4v-8.4v DIY lights. I'm using the HPR71 in my 2D Maglite with 6x2500mah AA VARTA Ni-Mh cells, a fivemega MOP reflector and KD's maglite glass lens upgrade.

The only downside is that the HPR71 costs $11.98 each from Bunnings!

Anyone know any cheaper sources?


----------



## Aussie Cheese (May 16, 2008)

which channel is running those?



Glen C said:


> LC, I think you must be the master of pushing that globe, will look forward to seeing your results. In Sydney we had the Mag truck ads about 5 yrs or so ago and recently Mag ads telling about their new Luxeons.


----------



## Glen C (May 16, 2008)

AC, I cant be sure but I am guessing Channel 10 in the sport section of the news, my memory was just so shocked to see torch ads. Not many but over 1-2 weeks it was quite obvious (compared to none for ten years  )


----------



## Nubo (May 16, 2008)

Fusion_m8 said:


> The HPR71 is an impressive upgrade for the 7.4v-8.4v DIY lights. I'm using the HPR71 in my 2D Maglite with 6x2500mah AA VARTA Ni-Mh cells, a fivemega MOP reflector and KD's maglite glass lens upgrade.
> 
> The only downside is that the HPR71 costs $11.98 each from Bunnings!
> 
> Anyone know any cheaper sources?



You can get a similar bulb, nominal 6v, 10W, halogen, from Reflectalite. They refer to it as GH24. Their current price is 4 pounds. That comes to about $6.54 Australian dollars, $7.98 US. You'll save the shipping on the first bulb.


----------



## Grox (May 16, 2008)

As a matter of fact the Dolphin was one of the torches that kindled the flashaholic within me. 

I've got one in the cupboard at home here.

Most people around here see them as pretty much the best torch they will ever buy. 

I've seen them in many hospitals wards as emergency standby lights too 

I don't think I will rush out and buy one but it's certainly good to hear


----------



## LumenHound (May 16, 2008)

Bought my first Dolphin back in the 70's and upgraded the bulb after one day. I don't think there are many mid-life aged lumen craving chronics around these boards that haven't owned one or used one of these back in the day.
I'm looking forward to checking out the new model but I can't help thinking about what I could do with it if it had a good metal reflector.


----------



## DaveG (May 16, 2008)

Good ad,I have a couple of those lights,one of mine has a fold down stand.So you can angle the beam,say to change a flat tire.Its bigger than the one that was in the older ad.Tough light for sure.


----------



## isc (May 17, 2008)

I quite like the ad to be honest, it's probably caused a few people to go 'hrmm.... I change the smoke detector batteries once a year... might not be a bad idea to upgrade that torch that's been sitting under the stairs/in the boot/ in the cupboard since the late 80s'



Grox said:


> Most people around here see them as pretty much the best torch they will ever buy.


 
I lol'd in a big way just then... I remember thinking that when I saw my father's when I was about 4 or 5... it was, in hindsight, a very cheap looking orange plastic thing, but it was huuuuuge (to me...) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un3Mb1QR1Xc

Not too far back, I had to go out to a bar which was having major issues due to a power outage... the manager was attempting to maintain order with a Dolphin... out came the 6PL, and pointed into a light fixture, lit the room up nicely. He wanted to know what the hell it was so he could buy one 

And editted to add, I recall hearing a story of an old bloke who clobbered a drunken trespasser with one of these things, the young bloke was suitably convinced not to come back, and the torch was still quite functional.


----------



## KeyGrip (May 17, 2008)

Will they still float? I heard the old ones could float.


----------



## Telemeister (May 17, 2008)

Sounds cool. My grandfather had one when I was a kid. He had it for years and years and it had been dropped, kicked, hit, you name it - it still worked though.

Does anyone know what the output of these things will be? I had a quick look for a Dolphin website, but couldn't find much.


----------



## Haz (May 17, 2008)

I fondly remember my first dolphin. I really treasured it, because the ad convinced me, that it was a tough and durable light. Indeed it is.
I would like to see them progress with an led in the near future, to make them even tougher, and with longer run time.


----------



## AvPD (May 17, 2008)

There's a good collection of articles about the various Dolphins at the Powerhouse Museum. 
It's sold in the US but not under the Dolphin name (Amazon). As it's an Australian design it probably doesn't get the promotion it does here.

I put a Terralux TLE-20 in mine but wish there was a cheaper reverse polarity PR bulb option with half-decent output than EverLED.


----------



## Aussie Cheese (May 17, 2008)

do you guys run yours with lantern batteries? or do you use a 4D(NiMH) adaptor?


----------



## AvPD (May 17, 2008)

Aussie Cheese said:


> do you guys run yours with lantern batteries? or do you use a 4D(NiMH) adaptor?


Mine didn't come with a 4D adapter, so lantern batteries.


----------



## lctorana (May 18, 2008)

Lantern batteries, of course!

Cheaper, nearly double the run-time, and more than triple the shelf life.


----------



## Burgess (May 18, 2008)

Very interesting !


Thank you for sharing.


:wave:



BTW, 


i had always thought your ScreenName was *Ictorana*.


*Now* i know it's a LowerCase *L*.


Oops, sorry. 

_


----------



## AvPD (May 18, 2008)

Burgess said:


> i had always thought your ScreenName was *Ictorana*.
> _


FYI there was an Australian car in the 70's called the Torana.


----------



## Glen C (May 18, 2008)

Slightly off topic but further to AvPD comments, LC was a model of the Torana with the GTR XU1 and A9X Torana being quite cult cars here in Australia. There has been a GM design study doing the rounds of shows in Aus which is trying to revive the Torana name, it is a small 3.6 V6 twin turbo rwd meant to be a 3 series competitor. Who knows if it will get off the ground.

I am a lantern battery fan for Dolphins too, now if only they made a lithium ion lantern battery!


----------



## lctorana (May 18, 2008)

Completely OT, my first car was an LC Torana. 

"lctorana" has been my internet nic as long as I've used the net.


----------



## dlrflyer (May 18, 2008)

Just curious, are Dolphin Rechargeables still produced? What is the charger setup like? Metal reflector?


----------



## lctorana (May 18, 2008)

I haven't heard anything about the Dolphin Rechargeable - whether it will be discontinued, whether it will soldier on in Mk V guise, or will we see a Mk VI version soon?

Anyway, I have seen the MkVs in Bunnings for A$88 recently, but no discounts, so feel free to draw your own conclusions. But the D.R. is Eveready Australia's flagship, so I expect it to continue. (I love mine!)

The on-button has a see-through neoprene(?) cover, through which the charging indicator lights show.

A 6V, 4.2Ah SLA sits in the battery well, topped by a charge controller / discharge cutout circuit, incorporating the charging jack.

This means you have to take the head off to charge the torch, but before you think this is a crude or primitive arrangement, please remember this is a genuine Dolphin we are talking about, this torch has to be completely watertight, as yes Virginia, even the Rechargeable Dolphin floats.

_(A slight digression - another poster asked whether the Dolphin still floats. The answer is yes - and that is why the torch has grown in recent restyles - the extra bouyancy offsets the weight of the 529-style 4F alkaline battery - a MkV (at least) will float even with an alkaline battery on board)_

Supplied with the torch are a 12V 700mA wall wart, colour-matched to the torch body, and a 12V cigarette lighter cord.

The reflector and bulbholder, indeed the whole head is identical with the standard Dolphin, apart from colour. It is just silvered plastic. This is why I am so confident in telling people that you can go up to a 10W bulb without melting a reflector.

Interestingly, Eveready's claim on the pack for the HPR71 bulb is "300% brighter than the standard vacuum bulb". Now that is the (argon) PR12 at 38.1 bulb lumens, so note that Eveready doesn't claim anything like the 210 bulb lumens that Philips do. Their "300%" claim is in the same ballpark as the 162 b.l. that I interpolated from L.L.'s destructive test data.

If Eveready were to upgrade the Rechageable Dolphin, the next step up in brightness would be to a 15W HPR72 bulb, which I think would require a metal reflector, but would cut the runtime a lot. Mind you, we would be looking at 320 claimed bulb lumens... But unless Eveready can find more than 4.2Ah of batteries to fill that space, I expect the same spec to be retained.


----------



## Burgess (May 18, 2008)

Thank you to *everyone* for the quick history lesson
on the Aussie Torana !

:twothumbs


Did a bit of "googling", and came up with this interesting link:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holden_Torana



Now, it all makes sense ! ! ! 



I am (or at least, *was*) a bit of a car enthusiast myself,

but my knowledge is/was pretty much limited to American vehicles, 
and the *better-known* foreign models.



Thanks to you fine folks,
now i know that they have *cars* in Australia !




( just kidding, just kidding )




Now, back on topic . . . .


Are you saying the Eveready Dolphin 6v lantern
is *more popular* than the* 2-D cell* flashlights ? ? ?


If so, that is truly incredible ! :wow:



As i mentioned in a previous "Dolphin post",
i have 2 of 'em, bought in 1977 and 1983.

Although the USA ones simply have the catchy name of 

*Model # 108*

rather than the *much cooler* Dolphin moniker. :shrug:

Musta' been a "Corporate Decision".


Oh, both of mine came with *PR-13 *bulbs.

The PR-12 bulbs, mentioned above, were always for *5-cell* lights.



Too bad the EverLED bulbs are (still) so darned expen$ive.

_


----------



## lctorana (May 19, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Are you saying the Eveready Dolphin 6v lantern
> is *more popular* than the* 2-D cell* flashlights ? ? ?


 
Yes, far and away more popular. No single torch model even approaches the Dolphin for market share in Australia, and I gather it is also a strong seller in NZ.

It may well be that all 2D (or 2AA or whatever) torches put together may outsell all 4F torches put together, but market share information on that is not available.

What's the #1 selling torch in the USA?
I'm guessing it's one of the Maglites.



Burgess said:


> ...the USA ones simply have the catchy name of
> *Model # 108 *rather than the *much cooler* Dolphin moniker.


 
Our current model Eveready Dolphin is the "Model 108Mk6". I believe it is marketed in USA as the "Energizer Sea Beam".



Burgess said:


> Oh, both of mine came with *PR-13 *bulbs. The PR-12 bulbs, mentioned above, were always for *5-cell* lights.


Sorry for confusing you. The Dolphin is a 4.8V light, and the Dolphin Rechargeable is a 6V light. I got asked about the Dolphin Rechargeable, and probably shoud have started a separate thread to answer the question.

Early Dolphins did indeed use a PR13, the MarkV uses a KPR113, and I don't know when the changeover was.

It is quite possible that early Dolphin Rechageables used a PR12, but that's only a surmise. The "_300% brighter than the standard vacuum bulb_" claim would make a lot of direct sense then, wouldn't it?

*Lumens Summary:*



*Dolphin Mark 1*:
*PR13 vacuum bulb, 28.5 bulb lumens.*
Optional PR15 vacuum bulb, 28.8 bulb lumens.
Optional PR32 argon bulb, 42 bulb lumens.
*Dolphin Mark 5:*
*KPR113 Krypton bulb, 51 bulb lumens*
Optional SKPR823 krypton bulb, 84 bulb lumens
Dolphin Mark 6:
*HPX40 Xenon Bulb 66.5 bulb lumens* Exactly "30% brighter" than the KPR113, as claimed.
Optional HPX41 Xenon bulb, 78 bulb lumens
*Dolphin Rechargeable* (6V not 4.8) could potentially use:
PR12 argon bulb, 38.1 bulb lumens
KPR112 krypton bulb, 75 bulb lumens
*HPR71 10W halogen bulb, 162-210 bulb lumens (OEM supplied with Mk5)*
HPR72 15W halogen bulb, 320 claimed bulb lumens (may melt reflector?)


----------



## Burgess (May 19, 2008)

Thank you, lctorana :wave:



Gotta' say, you *certainly* know yer' info on the Dolphin lanterns. :goodjob:



*What's the #1 selling torch in the USA?*
_*I'm guessing it's one of the Maglites.*_


I don't have any actual numbers, but i'm confident it would NOT
be a Maglite.

Those are just too (relatively) *expensive* for "average American flashlight buyer".

Many folks have told me that they don't WANT to buy a really GOOD flashlight, 
cuz' "_*i would just end up losing it, anyway*_" ! ! ! :shakehead


My guess would hafta' be a ~3 Dollar plastic "junky" 2-D cell
as the "most often purchased" flashlight.


Lower your expectations, a LOT, and you oughta' get the idea. :candle:




My second "Dolphin" model, purchased 02/03/1983,
has been riding along faithfully in my vehicle for
a Quarter-of-a-Century now !
( different vehicles, of course )

Still looks "showroom new" ! :kiss:


My first one, purchased 10/15/1977, has had a much tougher life.

Been dropped countless times, even on Concrete ! 

Suffered some scuffs, but still functions Great ! :thumbsup:

This one is now stored indoors, for use when needed.
Although, i've gotta' admit . . . .
With all the fancy NEW flashlights i've purchased,
it must be feeling a bit neglected. :mecry:


Haven't seen ANY of these Eveready Dolphin models
in any stores or catalogs for many, MANY years now.

Even 6volt (4-F cell) Lantern batteries can be *challenging* to find.
(quality ones, not the "hollow" 4-D cell "cheaters")


And don't even ASK about the 8-F cell battery. :candle:



Glad to hear Eveready Dolphins are still going strong 
in the Land Down Under.

_


----------



## missionaryman (May 20, 2008)

I modded mine to 7C ROP low - try it if you haven't very impressive.


----------



## lctorana (May 20, 2008)

missionaryman said:


> I modded mine to 7C ROP low - try it if you haven't very impressive.


 
+1. 
Glad you 've posted about this. The "Roar of the Dolphin", I call it, except I used 7 x 4/5 A ex-laptop cells in mine.

_This is a classic reversible mod. You hide your cells inside a dead 4F battery case (plenty of room for a NTC if you wish), swap the bulb, and that's it._

I plan to go up to 8 cells + 2.2 ohm NTC one day - LL's data indicates that the 3854L can handle it.


----------



## missionaryman (May 21, 2008)

hey that's a great way of doing it.

I think after 7 cells you're going into roughly 20w territory and you'll melt the reflector


----------



## Rat6P (May 21, 2008)

I remember once years ago my Dad put a 6volt motorcycle battery inside a dolphin. Man that was bright and with a good runtime.


----------



## lctorana (May 21, 2008)

Rat6P said:


> I remember once years ago my Dad put a 6volt motorcycle battery inside a dolphin. Man that was bright and with a good runtime.


When you think about it, that's exactly what the Dolphin Rechageable is.

And yes, it IS bright.


----------



## TxShooter (May 22, 2008)

The local Woolworths had three of the new Mark VIs, all in yellow. Didn't get a good look, but it appeared that the adjustable stand was missing. Priced at $17.95 each, plus another $12 or so for the 6V alkaline 4F.


----------



## lctorana (May 22, 2008)

According to the press release I read, they have only been released in yellow.

Oh, and the battery? Shop around. You can do much better than that.


----------



## cernobila (May 24, 2008)

Not into these types of lights, but in our supermarket today I just saw a Dolphin 108 MK5 for AU$19.99 without a battery.....sounds a bit high for an old model......


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 24, 2008)

What flashlight commercial was it a few years ago that had a baseball pro doing homeruns with a yellow flashlight(with black rubber boots) being shot out of automated baseball launcher???

Tried to google, but can't seem to find it...


----------



## lctorana (May 24, 2008)

cernobila said:


> Not into these types of lights, but in our supermarket today I just saw a Dolphin 108 MK5 for AU$19.99 without a battery.....sounds a bit high for an old model......


Way too dear.


----------



## lctorana (May 24, 2008)

Fusion_m8 said:


> What flashlight commercial was it a few years ago that had a baseball pro doing homeruns with a yellow flashlight(with black rubber boots) being shot out of automated baseball launcher???


Erm, were you overseas at the time?

Doesn't sound very Australian...


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 24, 2008)

Its Aussie for sure, bcos its one of those lights that was sold at Bunnings for some time. I think it was the Energizer Hard Case torch, marketed as a torch tougher than Maglites.



lctorana said:


> Erm, were you overseas at the time?
> 
> Doesn't sound very Australian...


----------



## Juggernaut (May 24, 2008)

I would like to see them progress with an led in the near future said:


> Longer run time? So what you what 72hr instead of 24hr of run time:naughty: Then the 4F batteries will go out of production because no one will be buying them ever again!


----------



## lctorana (Jun 1, 2008)

lctorana said:


> I plan to go up to 8 cells + 2.2 ohm NTC one day - LL's data indicates that the 3854L can handle it.


 
And... ...done.

The Roar of the Dolphin is a thrower.

Cloud was very low tonight, and the RoD lit them up like a searchlight.


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 3, 2008)

lctorana said:


> And... ...done.
> 
> The Roar of the Dolphin is a thrower.
> 
> Cloud was very low tonight, and the RoD lit them up like a searchlight.




Wow that's a new CPF invention never previously named. I like it.

yes the RoD is an extreme thrower, very impressive for the money
I was surprized at how comprehensively it outshone my Mag85 over 50+m


----------



## lctorana (Jun 3, 2008)

missionaryman said:


> yes the RoD is an extreme thrower, very impressive for the money
> I was surprized at how comprehensively it outshone my Mag85 over 50+m


Although to be fair, the Mag85 pumps out many times the lumens.

More lumens but less (mean spherical) candlepower.

Weird but true.


----------



## ICUDoc (Jun 3, 2008)

"Roar of the Dolphin" Now that is a cool name. Great thread, thanks all- makes me want to have another go at modding my old MkIV.....


----------



## PayBack (Jun 4, 2008)

lctorana said:


> Yes, far and away more popular. No single torch model even approaches the Dolphin for market share in Australia, *and I gather it is also a strong seller in NZ.*



Yes they are. A Dolphin was my first thower (about 20 mumble years ago). I liked walking down to the shops at night through the school so I could play with it.... hmmm so much older yet I still haven't grown up


----------



## lctorana (Jun 4, 2008)

I read in a Wheels magazine article last week that they've sold over *16 million *of the things over the years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I reckon they're bound to sell many more yet... I guess the newer version is the one they've been plugging on Melbourne FTA stations (analogue/digital), where there's 2 guys hiking/climbing and one tosses the Dolphin into into a river much to the displeasure of his cohort... then at the end of the ad you see this Dolphin lantern passing their camp site still pumping out those Lumens! :thumbsup:


----------



## lctorana (Jun 5, 2008)

You think??

Go back and read post #1 - that's what this whole thread is about...


----------



## Burgess (Jun 5, 2008)

_


----------



## Burgess (Jun 28, 2008)

Guess what ! ! !


Today, at Kmart, i actually saw, on the shelf:


the Eveready "Weather King" flashlight (lantern).

Edited to Add: 
Oops, it's "*Weather Ready*", not "Weather King". 
Item # DOL1LBWRH
EndEdit


It was Red and Black, but certainly seemed to resemble

the photo in the link to Amazon (dot) com, in Post # 19.


Oh yes . . . .

Kmart sells 'em for $14.99 (US currency), 

with an Eveready 6-volt "Super Heavy Duty " battery included.


The Energizer Sea Beam, at Amazon,
doesn't seem to include the battery.

But, of course, it's only $10.18. 



I was surprised, and Happy, to see the Eveready "Dolphin" is still available
"on the shelf" at local stores in the USA.


And it's the Brand-New Mark-6 model, to boot !


:thumbsup:

_


----------



## Glen C (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Burgess, always nice to see an Aussie designed flashlight get exported to the home of the high end flashlights, USA


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 28, 2008)

Fusion_m8 said:


> What flashlight commercial was it a few years ago that had a baseball pro doing homeruns with a yellow flashlight(with black rubber boots) being shot out of automated baseball launcher???
> Tried to google, but can't seem to find it...


I mentioned this one a while ago too in another thread, of which the title of the thread has slipped my mind. 

I am pretty sure it was an Energizer Hard case but cannot find the original ad.

It was definately aired on Australian TV, but I don't know which year it would have been aired.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 28, 2008)

Found an Energizer WeatherReady Dolphin on clearance at Home Depot.

Now I need to actually use up a lantern battery to make room for a rechargeable Eneloop pack... I'll probably put a Fivemega-compatible charging plug on top of the modified lantern battery*, and print up a trademark-infringing Eneloop lablel to make sure this doesn't get tossed. 

I want a RoD -- I put a MagnumStar 4-cell in mine (after flashing my first bulb ever, a MagnumStar 3) and it throws like a laser beam. Seriously outthrows ROP-hi with just the maglite bulb.

* - so I can charge both this and the Fivemega ROP with the same pack charger


----------



## lctorana (Jun 28, 2008)

Why Eneloops?

There's plenty of room in the 4F shell for at least triple the mAh capacity of AA cells...


----------



## lctorana (Jun 28, 2008)

Burgess said:


> It was Red and Black, but certainly seemed to resemble the photo in the link to Amazon (dot) com, in Post # 19.


That's the Mark 5.

Here are some pictures, for reference purposes:

Mark 1: http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/coll...se/?irn=112367

Mark 2: http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/coll...se/?irn=112369

Mark 3: http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/coll...se/?irn=112374

Mark 4: http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/coll...ase/?irn=12294

Mark 5: http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/coll...ase/?irn=12292

Mark 6: http://www.gtp.com.au/walkershardware/largeimages/01080005.jpg


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 28, 2008)

lctorana said:


> Why Eneloops?
> 
> There's plenty of room in the 4F shell for at least triple the mAh capacity of AA cells...



I was actually planning a 6s2p configuration, as I conservatively figure that should fit in the shell.

Until I can find something in low-self-discharge that will fit six wide in a lantern battery - or I decide to pack the cells into the body of the light itself, which eliminates the possibility of having more than one charged pack handy (and probably makes it too heavy to float) - then I'm going to standardize on Eneloops. Plus, I made a killing on them at Circuit City, so I've got a boatload. 

Speaking of flashing bulbs, I just charcoalled a Nite Ize LED upgrade, which was rated from 3-9 volts on input, and now there's a cooked curlicue of spring contact inside the Dolphin's head. x_x There's still enough to make contact, but it's not a good sign. Hopefully Wal-Mart can get me a replacement, since it was being operated entirely within spec.

(Note to self: see if other Circuit City in town hasn't been cleaned out yet!)


----------



## lctorana (Jun 28, 2008)

Frankly, I wouldn't waste 12 Eneloops on a RoP-low configuration. Too dear for a comparatively modest end result.

Take a look at my "Halos" mod for a brighter 12-cell mod in roughly this form factor...


----------



## Burgess (Jun 29, 2008)

Is the Mark 6 only in Yellow and Black ?


Is that the best way to tell the difference between 5 and 6 ?



BTW, that is a very cool TV commercial. 

If they showed it on US television, it WOULD sell Dolphins ! ! !

_


----------



## lctorana (Jun 29, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Is the Mark 6 only in Yellow and Black ?


Yes



Burgess said:


> Is that the best way to tell the difference between 5 and 6 ?


Answered in Post #1
(but note that yellow/black is also a common Mark5 colour)

Found a picture, of sorts - look at the top of Page 14 in this catalog:
http://rexel.com.au/pdf/Rexel_Trade_Essentials.pdf
Much squarer styling, and an all-black bezel.

A rather grainy, low-res back view is near the top of this NZ catalog:
http://www.mcculloch.net.nz/images/mppg15.pdf

And a side view is on page 7 of this catalog:
http://www.mastertrade.co.nz/MAG_WIRED/assets/WiredDealsApril08.pdf
See the switch arrangement is squared off, too.


----------



## lctorana (Jun 29, 2008)

Note also that that Rexel catalog implies that the Dolphin Rechargeble hasn't yet been released in Mark6 form.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 29, 2008)

Have you managed to ger yer' hands on a Mark 6 yet ?


Or are they not yet available ?



Hope they make it to USA stores.



_


----------



## lctorana (Jun 29, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Have you managed to ger yer' hands on a Mark 6 yet ?


You'll laugh out loud at this, but I have been waiting for a supermarket or hardware store to put them on special.

They only cost A$18 (about US$17) full retail, so full whack doesn't exactly break the bank, so I suppose this skinflint needs to buy one for the team...


----------



## Burgess (Jun 30, 2008)

Does that price include a battery ?


Hey, i *certainly* understand about catching a sale price. :thumbsup:



My budget pales in comparison to many fellow CPF'ers.





Just bought (and received) my *most expensive* flashlight EVER ! ! !


For my upcoming 55th birthday (August 1st),
i "gifted" myself a LiteFlux LF5XT.

That was (for me) an almost outrageous price of

*Eighty-Two Bucks ! ! !*





I know, i know . . . .


I can hear lots of you fella's *laughing* about 
a *two-digit* price tag. 

_


----------



## lctorana (Jun 30, 2008)

Nope. Torch only.

What's really new is the bulb. I have a theory, though, that Eveready/Energizer won't release the bulb to retail separately for a while yet, in the hope that people will buy new and not just upgrade their old ones, just like I will do.

My 1981 Mk2 has a SPKR823, for example.

And snap - I've just pulled the trigger on a Surefire E1E...

Online shopping is EVIL.


----------



## dlrflyer (Jul 5, 2008)

I suspect the bulb used is a Philips HPX40, that's what the Hard Case 4D lanterns have now. They, too, used to use an SKPR823. I robbed them from my Hard Cases to use in the new style Rayovac Industrial 2D using a pair of 3AA-D adaptors. Using 6 Rayovac Hybrids, it's rather bright!


----------



## lctorana (Jul 5, 2008)

dlrflyer said:


> I suspect the bulb used is a Philips HPX40


You know, I think you're probably right.
It's the right brand, it draws about the right amount of current for run-time compromise, it's Xenon, and, most tellingly, it is exactly 30% brighter than the KPR113. Don't quite know why I didn't think to consult the charts before.



dlrflyer said:


> ...that's what the Hard Case 4D lanterns have now.


I didn't know they changed.



dlrflyer said:


> I robbed <the SKPR823s> from my Hard Cases to use in


Snap! I robbed a SKPR823 to upgrade ye olde Dolphin MkII, which probably started life with a vacuum bulb.

Here's a bit of context for 4-cell bulbs:

Bulb Volts Amps Lumens
PR15 4.8 0.5 29 Vacuum - Mark I Dolphin
PR32 4.8 0.7 42 Argon
KPR113 4.8 0.75 51 Krypton - Mark V Dolphin
HPX40 4.8 0.79 66.5 Xenon - Mark VI Dolphin (presumed)
LWSA401 5.2 0.7 76? Krypton - Maglite
HPX41 4.8 0.9 78 Xenon - a lost opportunity
LMSA401 5.2 0.7 81? Xenon - Maglite
SKPR823 4.8 1.1 84 Krypton - a lost opportunity
HPR50 5.2 0.85 85 Halogen

Note the bulb voltages - only the 4.8 volt bulbs are really suited to rechargeable cells. It would be nice to see SPKR823s, or even HPX41s to be more commonly sold.

HPR50s are indeed sold at Bunnings, but at 5.2V, are really designed for alkaline batteries. And as hotwires, they are well and truly eclipsed by the 6V HPR71, Pelican 3854L et al.


----------



## dlrflyer (Jul 8, 2008)

lctorana, you really need to see what an SKPR823 is like on 6 nimh AA. Don't know how it will last but...........it has wow factor. I figure the high resistance of the adaptors is the only thing keeping it from going poof!

I've now gone to HPR12's with 12 nimh AA in adaptors for my Hard Case lantern. Think HPR71 on 6 cells. That's as far as I plan to go with this light. I think any higher and it will melt!


----------



## lctorana (Jul 8, 2008)

dlrflyer said:


> lctorana, you really need to see what an SKPR823 is like on 6 nimh AA.


Nope. Sorry, too valuable to waste. But I have created the "Roar of the Dolphin", with a Pelican 3854L on eight, yes 8, big 4/5 A cells, so I am aware of the potential...



dlrflyer said:


> I've now gone to HPR12's with 12 nimh AA in adaptors for my Hard Case lantern. Think HPR71 on 6 cells. That's as far as I plan to go with this light. I think any higher and it will melt!


Snap. Although I used an Osram 4D:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199451


----------



## jrmcferren (Jul 8, 2008)

I have the original Dolphin (model 108). I upgraded it to a Krypton bulb and am quite content with it. I have no problem finding real 6V batteries with the F cells (most heavy duty and Energizers). I like the original design better than the new ones, I have it in red.


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 8, 2008)

I think we need someone to start the R.O.D. thread - or maybe just use this one and start posting some beamshots and various configurations, might just be able to start a new cult following.


----------



## dlrflyer (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmm, I never really thought much of the SKPR823. Too yellow on 4 cells, too much current draw for too little light on alk D's. For me, using them on 6 cells is the only way for me to find them useful. The Rayovac I'm using is surprisingly good. It's adjustable focus is much better than Maglite's, it has a full faceted reflector, so the beam is smooth. 

I'm still looking for a PR bulb that works better than a KPR139 on 4 nimh cells. Sometimes, I'd rather not fool with all of the AA batts and adaptors, and just use 4 D NiCad or NiMH. 

I was wrong, the new Hard Case 4D uses HPX41, not HPX40.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 9, 2008)

I've only used NiCad D cells for some years now, that or F cells.

So, with cells that can hold up under a high draw, I've never found a bulb to come even close to the SPKR823, not even the Magstar Xenon 4-cell LMSA401.

So we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## jrmcferren (Jul 9, 2008)

Would an HPR50 melt the reflector in the original dolphin?


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 9, 2008)

jrmcferren said:


> Would an HPR50 melt the reflector in the original dolphin?



as a general rule around 12w + is where plastic begins to go gooey


----------



## Burgess (Jul 9, 2008)

On a somewhat related note . . . .


Today i visited my local Menard's store

(a big, massive, home-improvement store in the U.S.A.)



They had a VERY fresh batch of 
Energizer Alkaline 6-volt Lantern Batteries.


The *4-F cell* batteries cost *$ 6.99* each.

- but -

The *8-F cell* batteries cost *$ 22.99* each ! 





Anyway, this was the first time i've seen the 8-F model
*on a store shelf *for years and years.


So, i guess it's gotta' be a good sign.

_


----------



## lctorana (Jul 10, 2008)

Settle back for a rambling battery post.

4F Lantern battery prices fluctuate wildly.

For Zinc-Carbon, prices can be anything from as little as A$2 for a heavy-duty D-cell-stuffed 509 equivalent, to as much as $14 for a genuine Eveready SHD 1209 (black one). Which can themselves be found for less than $5 when on special.

_Then there is the mysterious "Dolphin" branded Eveready 1409, which nobody knows anything about. Is is Zinc Carbon (409 or 509)? Zinc Chloride (1209)? Alkaline (529)? - can't be, doesn't weigh enough and I'm sure they'd say so. Is it layer-built perhaps? Or is it just a very expensive ripoff, or is there something special under the wrapper?_

For Alkaline, I have picked up genuine USA Energizers and Canadian Duracell 4Fs for $3, and **** Smith has the cheek to retail these at A$19.99!!

Now 8F lantern batteries? US$23 is pretty good value for an alkaline one.
Mind you, that should last you *ten years *or more, and I am not exaggerating.

_I have a Big Jim in my car, with an eight-year old heavy duty Zinc-Carbon (note: HD only, not SHD) battery, which despite seeing regular use, still delivers 5.4 volts at the bulb. And alkaline cells should perform even better._

Yes they're expensive, but you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Dods60 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is my first comment post on CPF, so please be kind! Lol

I think one point of this flashlight that makes it so successful, is that just about every boat in Australia has one aboard. It is a legal requirement for your light to float and it is such an easy torch to handle and operate in the water. They are easy to find (the bright coloured ones) and will emit enough light for a decent length of time for signalling help. I have one in my fathers boat and think it would be one of the best lights for its purpose. She’s not the brightest but she is durable and reliable!

Just imagine the boat being swamped and you accidentally let go of the m*g you were relying on?:sweat: Food for thought!

Well that’s my two bob’s worth anyway.
:wave:


----------



## lctorana (Jul 14, 2008)

I just want to head off any possible umbrage to the above post.

The poster is not dissing Maglites, but if you're wondering why Maglite was singled out for comparison, it's because Eveready has pitched the Dolphin in Australia as a D-Maglite competitor, extolling this very feature.


----------



## dlrflyer (Jul 15, 2008)

Absolutely agree.........much better for the purpose. Otoh, if confronted by a hoodlum, I think a 4D Mag would be much more effective than a Dolphin.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 15, 2008)

Oi! We'll have no talk of using flashlights as weapons in MY thread!

The Dolphin is a noble, gentle beast of the sea. And abhors violence.


----------



## lukestephens777 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gotta love the Dolphin!

When i was on the tools a few years back, the Dolphin was all anyone used. They are real good stuff. Now if only they would stuff a SSC P7 in that shell. Mind you given that it's all plastic, it would probably melt. The P7's get warm...


----------



## lctorana (Jul 15, 2008)

Trust me, a HPR71 gets pretty warm, too!

A P7? It must be possible - I just wonder, not just about the heat, but about how you would position the emitter to catch the reflector. Some sort of insulated, protruding metal stud would be called for, with a metal heatsink replacing the plastic battery retaining bracket.

I'll put my mind to it.


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 15, 2008)

P7 Dolphin - who said a P7 can't throw...




lctorana said:


> Trust me, a HPR71 gets pretty warm, too!
> 
> A P7? It must be possible - I just wonder, not just about the heat, but about how you would position the emitter to catch the reflector. Some sort of insulated, protruding metal stud would be called for, with a metal heatsink replacing the plastic battery retaining bracket.
> 
> I'll put my mind to it.


----------



## lukestephens777 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah the bulbs get hot, but LED's need heatsinking.

You would definately need a big slab of aluminium in there to drain the heat away...

I really, really would love a P7 Dolphin... :huh:


----------



## Dods60 (Jul 15, 2008)

lctorana said:


> I just want to head off any possible umbrage to the above post.
> 
> The poster is not dissing Maglites, but if you're wondering why Maglite was singled out for comparison, it's because Eveready has pitched the Dolphin in Australia as a D-Maglite competitor, extolling this very feature.


 
thanks for the support

i love maglites and have spent plenty of money modding them. i thought they would be a good comparison as to my knowlege, the maglite sinks in water! i could have chosen any light but i had four Mags starring at me from my desk, so i used it as the example. i love my mags so please dont think i was putting them down.

take care all!
:wave:


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 15, 2008)

lukestephens777 said:


> Yeah the bulbs get hot, but LED's need heatsinking.
> 
> You would definately need a big slab of aluminium in there to drain the heat away...
> 
> I really, really would love a P7 Dolphin... :huh:



not really a problem with such a big square host - an old CPU heat sink would fit in


----------



## lctorana (Jul 16, 2008)

Found a pic of the Mk VI!
http://www.gtp.com.au/walkershardware/largeimages/01080005.jpg

Links to pictures of all 6 versions also updated in post #59:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2536392&postcount=59


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 17, 2008)

mark V is the best looking of the lot in my opinion - if anyone cares


----------



## aussiebob (Jul 17, 2008)

missionaryman said:


> mark V is the best looking of the lot in my opinion - if anyone cares


 
+1,

That stand is really handy for pointing the light where you need it.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 18, 2008)

+2, tbh.

I'm sure, if Eveready Australia is reading this (and they quiote possibly are) they're groaning right now - they've done a restyle, and _*after it hits production*,_find that their target market prefers the look of the old model.

Obscure Car Analogy:
_I understand Toyota found this big time with their last Camry. And the last Magna before the 380 was hit so hard with the ugly stick it started the ball that killed MMA rolling._

_But we are talking about the established and runaway market leader, so I suppose we're more talking HD Holden. Everyone will hate it and buy anyway. And it has a red motor (Xenon bulb). But will the public hang out for the next model, which they hope will have ball-joint suspension (aka LED)?_​


----------



## Glen C (Jul 18, 2008)

LC, love your car analogies


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 19, 2008)

ball joint suspension would be great because then it would be easier to put even bigger balls in it - excuse the pun


----------



## Glen C (Jul 21, 2008)

missionaryman said:


> ball joint suspension would be great because then it would be easier to put even bigger balls in it


----------



## Haz (Jul 21, 2008)

I do like the styling of Mark V too, however i do find that Mark VI appears to be more ergonomic to hold in the hand.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 25, 2008)

Took nearly a hundred posts, but I've bought one!

Paid full retail, too. I don't need it, have no use for it, but I'm a flashoholic.

And do you know - the bulb *IS* a Philips HPX40. Post #59 edited accordingly.

Should have known that - it WAS, after all, written on the paper label wrapped around the torch, so all I had to do was pick it up and look at it...

And, I can verify the 30% brighter claim - with a new alkaline battery, the torch puts out *at least *30% more lumens than the KPR113 MkV, based on a ceiling-bounce test on a cheap lightmeter.

And also, judging it against either the MkV Dolphin Rechageable, or a SLA&HPR71-equipped MkV, I'd say the claimed 66.5 bulb lumens is very conservative indeed. Mind you, 4 fresh alkaline F cells will overdrive a 0.79 amp load to nearly 6 volts.

Others have noted the stand is gone.

Three other things to note about the MkVI, now I have one:
1) the switch button is very soft to touch, easier to press but feels like a future wear point.
2) the removable plastic filler in the battery compartment in the MarkV is gone - the battery compartment is moulded smaller, to snugly fit in the 4F battery.
3) the switch insert has been redesigned, still with the same rotary-action switch, but seems a bit stronger. There is a round well that the bulbholder sits in, and the spare bulb retainer has now a plastic socket rather than a clip.

Reflector and lens seem unchanged to me.

Overall, the MarkVI is more compact and lighter weight than the MarkV, but retaining the oversize reflector of recent models. The bulb is definitely a winner. >30% more lumens for only 5.3% more current draw is very welcome indeed.

Oh, and my Mark VI? Either it or a MarkV will become my P7 host...


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 25, 2008)

lctorana said:


> Oh, and my Mark VI? Either it or a MarkV will become my P7 host...




I think we just got to the most interesting part of this thread, 

the birth of the 

*L.E.Dolphin

*even more profound then the

*R.O.Dolphin

*Needless to say:
*
*​


----------



## Glen C (Jul 25, 2008)

New reflector with the P7, LCTorana?


----------



## lctorana (Jul 25, 2008)

Erm, are Wolf-Eyes selling aftermarket Dolphin reflectors?


----------



## Glen C (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd have to steal them from old Torana's first! They are bloody big reflectors in the new Dolphins.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 26, 2008)

the dolphin torch drove me to drink. i have never seen a more useless torch anywhere. on second thoughts i should thank dolphin from the bottom of my heart as it was because of them i became interested in real torches:thumbsup:
keep up the poor work dolphin, that way i can keep laughing when clients rush off to find their big torch when they see me with my derrylight


----------



## Glen C (Jul 27, 2008)

Metatron said:


> the dolphin torch drove me to drink. i have never seen a more useless torch anywhere. on second thoughts i should thank dolphin from the bottom of my heart as it was because of them i became interested in real torches:thumbsup:
> keep up the poor work dolphin, that way i can keep laughing when clients rush off to find their big torch when they see me with my derrylight



Metatron, I can imagine many surprised looks from Dolphin owners when you turn on something more modern. Most people just don't realise how far lighting technology has come, or even that it exists


----------



## Metatron (Jul 28, 2008)

Glen C said:


> Metatron, I can imagine many surprised looks from Dolphin owners when you turn on something more modern. Most people just don't realise how far lighting technology has come, or even that it exists


not to mention the sniper u sent me, lol:twothumbs


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 28, 2008)

Burgess said:


> On a somewhat related note . . . .
> 
> 
> Today i visited my local Menard's store
> ...


 
Good price for the 8F Alkaline batteries. If you use them with the stock .5 a sealed beam bulb they really aren’t a purchase but an investment! With nearly 5 days of runtime they really are like another type of technology. 1. Any sort of alkaline cell like Ds are bought and replace every 5 or so hours in most lights, 2. Rechargeable are expensive but you can recharge them obviously. 4. Cr123 battery’s in a high drain surefire last for 45 minutes. 5. Alkaline 8f you buy one of these batteries and you really never run it down from it’s 120 hour life, normally you just have it so long it depletes by it’s self.

Of course the 8F is an epic battery, but one such battery easily destroys it. The 903 Duracell double size battery. Coasting $40 it has 30D cells 5 of them at a time hocked up in parallels, making 7.5 volts and a unbelievable 111,000 Mah! Twice that of the 8F 52,000 Mah.


----------



## lctorana (Dec 22, 2008)

Three pieces of news on the Mk VI Dolphin front:

1) The Mk6 Dolphin was released in silver a few weeks ago. Now there are two colours to choose from.

2) The HPX40 bulbs are now on sale! I am sure that most Dolphin owners are perfectly happy with their old Dolphin, but like the idea of "30% brighter" at negligible runtime cost. Well now you can. $3.99 at Bunnings.

3) The Mk6 Dolphin Rechargeable is now on sale.
_(Please refer to posts # 27, 28, 30 and 36 to refesh yourself if you are unfamiliar.)_

The bodyshell is a standard Mk VI shell, moulded in St Patrick's Day green with the standard black bezel.

The bulb remains a HPR71 - in the posts above, we speculated on the possibility of it getting the 15W HPR72, but this did not eventuate.

The torch still comes blister carded with a 240V mains plugpack and 12V auto cable as before, and presumably the charging arrangement is likewise unchanged, in that you remove the head and the charging sockets are inside.

This sounds clumsy, but actually has two advantages - the waterproof, floating nature of the torch is not compromised, and you cannot operate the torch while it is on-charge, thus blowing the bulb.

I failed to notice if the switch cover rubber is black, or clear neoprene like the Mk V rechargeable. That had LED charge indicators under the neoprene.

Now to the differences:

1) Price. Brace yourself - Bunnings has it for A$99.00
This is Eveready Australia's flagship product, and it is priced accordingly.
You won't get much change out of NZ$130 by the time it hist the market over there.

2) Battery. Whereas the Mk V had a 4.2Ah 6V SLA battery, the Mk VI has "5 x 2000mAH NiMH AA cells". Perhaps they are Eneloop-style LSD cells.

This is odd, because there is room for five much bigger cells than AA. I can personally vouch that you can get 5 x D cells in if you want!

I will note here, though, that with only 5 AA cells on board, the torch will be guaranteed to float.

And here too, is something weird. The bulb is a HPR71, which at 6V draws about 1.67A. With 2000mAh cell capacity, this should give about 1 hour riuntime.

Yet the pack claim 4 hours runtime. There is no way I can make the figures balance. It just baffles me how this can be achieved, unless Eveready assumes you will swap in a PR12 argon bulb - *that *would give you 4 hours. (There is no "multi-mode" claim on the packaging either, in case you were wondering.)

The use of NiMH batteries puzzles me. I understand the move away from SLA- once you completely flatten any maintenance-free lead-acid battery, you ruin it. But you can't completely flatten NiMH cells either without damaging them, so I would have preferred 5 x NiCad D cells for double the capacity and run-flat capability. But perhaps there is a low-voltage cutout. In any case, you ought to get as much useful runtime out of the 2Ah NiMHs as from the 4.2Ah SLA, from an optimum DoD perspective.

Let's try to achieve the same result at a lower cost.

Lead-Acid Version:
Standard Dolphin $18 (supermarket - can be as low as $10)
HPR71 bulb $14 (Bunnings)
6V 5Ah SLA battery $26 (Radio Parts)
6V SLA mains charger $20 (Jaycar)
6V SLA vehicle charger - can't find one retail separately, but say $20-ish.
Total - about $98

NiMH Version:
Standard Dolphin $18 (supermarket - can be as low as $10)
HPR71 bulb $14 (Bunnings)
5 x 2AH AA cells - about $25, if they are Eneloops (supermarket)
5 cell battery holder - about $3
Combination mains/vehicle 1 hour charger $40 (Jaycar)
Total - about $100

I suppose $99 isn't so bad...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2008)

lctorana said:


> I suppose $99 isn't so bad...



A 100 bucks for a rechargeable Dolphin lantern? OMG! I can piece together a HID spotlight for that! :shakehead


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> A 100 bucks for a rechargeable Dolphin lantern? OMG! I can piece together a HID spotlight for that! :shakehead



I can too, but it will neither float nor even be waterproof. As much as we like to go back to lumens/dollar, you pay a premium for both of those features.


----------



## ASheep (Aug 15, 2010)

Since this thread was necro-bumped a few months ago, I thought it'd be cool to revive it, get the Dolphin-love flowing again 

I've got a red Mark 3 Dolphin that is as about old as I am (20). It gets used as the "house light" for blackouts, termite inspections, Possum spotting and a million other things. I think it's only eaten about 3 batteries in its entire life... Talk about a runtime monster! I'm pretty sure it's the light that started my flashoholism at an early age, there's photos of me as a toddler dragging the dolphin around...

Now i'm a "real" flashoholic, I'm considering buying one of the Mark 6 dolphins, and doing the Roar of the Dolphin style mod to it... Just for old time's sake, although I prefer the styling of the old mk3


----------



## Machete God (Aug 27, 2010)

ASheep said:


> Since this thread was necro-bumped a few months ago, I thought it'd be cool to revive it, get the Dolphin-love flowing again
> 
> I've got a red Mark 3 Dolphin that is as about old as I am (20). It gets used as the "house light" for blackouts, termite inspections, Possum spotting and a million other things. I think it's only eaten about 3 batteries in its entire life... Talk about a runtime monster! I'm pretty sure it's the light that started my flashoholism at an early age, there's photos of me as a toddler dragging the dolphin around...
> 
> Now i'm a "real" flashoholic, I'm considering buying one of the Mark 6 dolphins, and doing the Roar of the Dolphin style mod to it... Just for old time's sake, although I prefer the styling of the old mk3



I had a Mark 2 when I was young, it was by far the most powerful torch around when I went to camps. Fond memories.

Fast forward to yesterday, when I bought a yellow and black Mark 6 from Ace Hardware for 49.90 (about USD16). It came with an Eveready SHD 1209.

I'm already thinking of how to mod it (okay I actually bought it with the purpose of modding it - I told the my dad that it was "for the house" though, when he pointed out that I had the other torches already and why did I need another one... )

Question for Dolphin owners: I know changing the battery isn't really a mod, but how much brighter (if at all) will the Dolphin be running on an alkaline battery instead of the SHD 1209 it came with?


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Machete God said:


> Question for Dolphin owners: I know changing the battery isn't really a mod, but how much brighter (if at all) will the Dolphin be running on an alkaline battery instead of the SHD 1209 it came with?


i doubt you'll notice, assuming you compare both batteries fresh.
as it was said in this thread before, to make it brighter, you'll need **54L rop bulb,( anything bigger and you'll melt bulb holder, lens and reflector) and 6cells 7.2v, battery. which most likely you'll have to build yourself, since only rechargeable of that shape and size come in 6v.
6v will work too, with that bulb, it just wont be as bright, 1 extra cell bumps up the brighness by almost 80%


----------



## lctorana (Aug 27, 2010)

Machete God said:


> how much brighter (if at all) will the Dolphin be running on an alkaline battery instead of the SHD 1209 it came with?


Not one skerrick brighter. The only gain is getting more than double the runtime (24-26Ah vs 11Ah for the 1209)

The reccommended mod is to use one of those 6V SLA batteries and a Philips HPR71 or Pelican 3854L or Reflectalite GH44 bulb.

This will triple the output of even trhe new Xenon bulb, and is the configuration of the Dolphin Rechargeable.

Um, 49.90 - where are you? India? South Africa?


----------



## Machete God (Aug 27, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> i doubt you'll notice, assuming you comapre both batteries fresh.



Thanks for the quick reply and saving me some money, I was already going to buy one on the way home to test!

I guess that leaves me looking at the inevitable bulb replacement and/or building a rechargeable battery pack...

Also, the beam on my Dolphin is quite yellow, this is normal, correct? The Eveready SHD battery is fresh (or as fresh as it can be having sat on the shelf for an unknown period of time).



lctorana said:


> Not one skerrick brighter. The only gain is getting more than double the runtime (24-26Ah vs 11Ah for the 1209)
> 
> The reccommended mod is to use one of those 6V SLA batteries and a Philips HPR71 or Pelican 3854L or Reflectalite GH44 bulb.
> 
> ...


Malaysia 

Thanks for the info on the extra runtime gained from switching to alkaline, guess I won't be making the switch because I'm not looking for runtime at the moment :laughing: Also appreciate the quick recap of recommended mods, I gathered as much from reading through this thread and the other Dolphin-related threads


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 27, 2010)

yellow beam means bulb is crappy, (assuming your lens and reflector are clean and in sound shape). different brighter bulb will fix that.


----------



## Machete God (Sep 3, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> yellow beam means bulb is crappy, (assuming your lens and reflector are clean and in sound shape). different brighter bulb will fix that.



Thanks for the reply, it isn't actually that yellow - about as yellow as my newly arrived Aviator (on the incan beam) - I think I just had to recalibrate my (LED cool white) expectations for a bright light  [EDIT - OK my Aviator isn't as yellow when I compared it side-by-side...]


----------

